# Cedar vs. Redwood Fencing???



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

What typically lasts longer- Cedar or Redwood? The posts and stringers are PT, but I need to decide what to use as 1" x 4" pickets. Strangely enough, the redwood boards are $1.50 apiece whereas the cedar is $2 apiece.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

mopowers said:


> What typically lasts longer- Cedar or Redwood? The posts and stringers are PT, but I need to decide what to use as 1" x 4" pickets. Strangely enough, the redwood boards are $1.50 apiece whereas the cedar is $2 apiece.


I prefer Cedar, but only if it's sealed. Otherwise, you get a grayish patina. With that, the color would blend right into the PT wood. I think Cedar costs more also because it smells good.

I think redwood keeps its natural color better without sealer, but would contrast with your PT posts.

Both are weather resistant.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

The 4x4 PT posts and 2x4 stringers are the pt red type, (not green) and I intend to seal the pickets to match.

I was just curious what typically lasts longer, cedar or redwood?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Redwood is the longer lasting wood--You are in redwood country---I'd choose the redwood.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

One last question-

Since I'm extending an existing cedar fence, if I go with redwood, will the fence boards' color match after I seal them with what was used on the cedar portion?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not at all--If you want a match --use cedar. The redwood is much darker and has a very different grain.

To bad,redwood is the superior wood,less prone to splitting and rot.--Mike--


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Not at all--If you want a match --use cedar. The redwood is much darker and has a very different grain.
> 
> To bad,redwood is the superior wood,less prone to splitting and rot.--Mike--


I agree, “But” there’s nothing wrong with a "Western Red Cedar Fence".


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Cedar is a fine wood,to be sure. I'm showing my age here--I miss redwood--it is priced out of the market.

I do like the wood. Long ago I lived near Sonoma Ca.--Redwood was cheap--I used it to carve signs--
Until I learned that I could make money faster driving nails.---Mike--


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Is there a way I can tell what type of cedar fence I have? Would it help if I posted a picture? It is still relatively new, so it hasn't turned grey yet.

I have noticed that some of the redwood planks at Lowes are awefully yellow and damn near match the unfinished portion of the fence I have.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Buy one plank of each to test the species side by side---The chances are you have Western Red cedar.

Red wood is seldom used for fencing any more.--The supply is limited. Cedar on the other hand is a plentiful wood.

Look at the knot pattern--cedar is quite distinctive. It also has a nice aroma.

Good luck---Mike---


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input. It seems like wehre I live, redwood is more abundant than cedar. The guy at the fancing store said they don't sell much cedar anymore because it is cheaper for the consumer to buy redwood since the cedar needs to be shipped from further away.

I'll snap a couple pictures and see what you think.


----------

